
‘General Magic’ Documentary Review: A Startup Before Its Time - adrian_mrd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/11/movies/general-magic-review.html
======
RNeff
1\. It was very expensive, almost a $ 1000.00. 2\. The interface was very
cartoon-like and silly. 3\. Cell phone coverage was kind of flaky back then.
4\. No executive that wore a suit would sign a purchase order for thousands of
dollars to a company called "General Magic".

Magic: a) a fictional thing in fantasy novels. b) Smoke and Mirrors on stage,
deception, misdirection, trickery, fake.

